# Tent in Santa Barbara.



## DisgustinDustin (Oct 28, 2011)

Ok..I left a tent in SNB last month.. I'm back home in Tennessee now so I won't be back anytime soon for it.. It's a two man tent.. Triangle style one.. Weighs just over three lbs donuts super light.. Here's the thing is, I had the stakes in my pack so the stakes and guy lines aren't with it.. We got roused by the cops at our camp and when we went back to get some stashed gear the next day I forgot to grab the tent.. Only used the damn thing one time.. That was in Memphis to escape the Mosquitos.. So I guess that's why it was so easily forgotten.. Took it off my pack when we were lightening up to go to state st and simply forgot about it.. So if anyone is interested let me know and I'll point you towards it.. Like I said... It's missing the stakes and lines (which you have to have the lines to set up) but is in perfect condition, nicely packed in its stuff sack in the bushes..


----------



## DisgustinDustin (Oct 28, 2011)

Donuts super light lol... So its super light******


----------



## DisgustinDustin (Nov 30, 2011)

Resurrecting this thread.. Had no replies.. Didn't show I'm unread threads cause I replied to it.. So here it is again


----------



## danmurphyiv (Feb 28, 2012)

where exactly is this tent ill see if its still there i travel ultra light and am trying to go cross country.


----------



## ayyyjayyy (Feb 28, 2012)

danmurphyiv said:


> where exactly is this tent ill see if its still there i travel ultra light and am trying to go cross country.



I highly doubt it's still there but you should definitely check!


----------



## DisgustinDustin (Feb 28, 2012)

I bet it's there.. Do to the park on the hill past the wharf or whatever.. Harbor.... Hop the mangled fence area and it's in the bushes.


----------



## DisgustinDustin (Feb 28, 2012)

It's in a green stuff sack do it may be hard to see..


----------



## ayyyjayyy (Feb 28, 2012)

It's like in the middle of the fence of the park. Like if you're walking halfway through the park. It's down to the right.


----------



## Riku (Feb 28, 2012)

ayyyjayyy said:


> I highly doubt it's still there but you should definitely check!


 its been months i agree someone had to nab that


----------



## ayyyjayyy (Feb 28, 2012)

Or it got washed away and blew off the side of the cliff.


----------



## Riku (Feb 28, 2012)

we should go get it. shame to waste it


----------



## ayyyjayyy (Feb 28, 2012)

Go get it if it's there! It's a nice spot anyway. Don't loiter too long though or the pigs will come.


----------



## Riku (Feb 28, 2012)

sadly im stuck in shit hole LA


----------



## ayyyjayyy (Feb 28, 2012)

Bummer


----------



## DisgustinDustin (Feb 28, 2012)

It would have to be a 60ft wave to reach it..


----------



## ayyyjayyy (Feb 28, 2012)

I don't mean the stinking waves hahah I meant a heavy rain and some worn down bushes...


----------



## JoelRailDude (Feb 28, 2012)

I'm lost on the location. What park?


----------



## DisgustinDustin (Feb 28, 2012)

I don't know the name... Walk down state st til the end... Go right.. The park is about a mile on the left on top of the hill.. It's a good camp if you're low key about it.


----------



## JoelRailDude (Feb 28, 2012)

near HW40, corrections facility? I'll look for it when i head on my way to chicago if its still there. I think I'm gona be 1 day or 2 in memphis.


----------



## ayyyjayyy (Feb 28, 2012)

No this is in Santa Barbara feller. We don't know what road or correction facility it is near. I don't believe there is probably a correction facility on the beach or near the rich side of town but I could be wrong. If you've been to Santa Barbara or go there you will know what we are talking about. So if you go there, then let us know and well try to tell you better.


----------



## danmurphyiv (Feb 29, 2012)

i know exactly where this is! thank you! ill let you know if i find it! thanks for the heads up. 

and as far as heavy rain, in santa barabra? it doesnt rain here. ive seen it rain like four times in the past 10 months.


----------



## Doobie_D (Feb 29, 2012)

A couple buddies and me were in SB one time (winter of 05?) and it torrential down poured on our asses as we were walking up State St from the beach. By the time we got towards habit burger the water flowing down the street was up to our knee caps! Shit was nuts. Made it to the library to try and dry out and it closed 20 minutes after getting there. Stayed wet in the parking garage next door for most of the day and night.

But i doubt it rains like that ALL the time there


----------



## bryanpaul (Feb 29, 2012)

Doobie_D said:


> A couple buddies and me were in SB one time (winter of 05?) and it torrential down poured on our asses as we were walking up State St from the beach. By the time we got towards habit burger the water flowing down the street was up to our knee caps! Shit was nuts. Made it to the library to try and dry out and it closed 20 minutes after getting there. Stayed wet in the parking garage next door for most of the day and night.
> 
> But i doubt it rains like that ALL the time there


i 'member that shit...state st. was a RIVER.......hahahahah yo derek....where dood's talkin bout where his tent is..... the kickass concrete pad up on that "cliff" from the ocean ...... easy hop over the lil fence in that lil park.......best spot in town hands down!.......


----------



## DisgustinDustin (Feb 29, 2012)

Fo sho, and thanks for the heads up on that place.


----------



## SeeYouInIceland (Feb 29, 2012)

DisgustinDustin said:


> Donuts super light lol... So its super light******


 
wait... are there donuts or not??


----------



## DisgustinDustin (Feb 29, 2012)

Yeah dem donuts in dae too..


----------



## ayyyjayyy (Feb 29, 2012)

bryanpaul said:


> i 'member that shit...state st. was a RIVER.......hahahahah yo derek....where dood's talkin bout where his tent is..... the kickass concrete pad up on that "cliff" from the ocean ...... easy hop over the lil fence in that lil park.......best spot in town hands down!.......



Yeah it was amazing!! Thankkkkkss


----------



## ayyyjayyy (Feb 29, 2012)

Doobie_D said:


> A couple buddies and me were in SB one time (winter of 05?) and it torrential down poured on our asses as we were walking up State St from the beach. By the time we got towards habit burger the water flowing down the street was up to our knee caps! Shit was nuts. Made it to the library to try and dry out and it closed 20 minutes after getting there. Stayed wet in the parking garage next door for most of the day and night.
> 
> But i doubt it rains like that ALL the time there



That's fucking crazy. Glad that didn't happen when we were there!!


----------

